# Last few days reports



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

I get the itch to go catch a few redfish, so i check the tides and see little to no movement at all, so I know it will mainly be a topwater bite. So i head out and start looking for fish and almost immediatey find the fish i want to play with :thumbup: slot reds were everywhere busting bait and hammering topwater caught 5 in 2 days most were between 24-26in and was only on the water for about 2 hours each day so cant complain.

Next few days I'm stuck at home just watching the tides hopeing for a change for the better soon. Finnaly get the tide I want and head out after some speckled fishes. Get to my spot in the sound and notice the water still looks like strong coffee :thumbdown: Can't see my target areas can't see the sand. Got out of the kayak and started wading closer to the bait pods that are staying about 100yds from the bank. Throwing topwater is really my only option at this point so start throwing at these bait pods and boom hookup after hookup with some quality trout. Ended the day with about a dozen trout all slot and 1 really good fish around 22.5in and oh yeah some how or another managed to pull a flounder out of the reeds on a doa shrimp!


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Well done, sir, all very nice fishes.


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

Which topwater bait did you use?


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Rapala Skitterwalker


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

nice catch dude !!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbup:


----------



## Dang Dang (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks for the report. Nice looking fish!


----------



## ric hamm (Mar 21, 2013)

Nicely done sir, now i know this isnt the place for this question, but how do you check the tides? Is there a website you use


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Tides4fishing.com gives you everything you could possibly use from here Panama city!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Very nice report and a great set of pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

Redalert08 said:


> Tides4fishing.com gives you everything you could possibly use from here Panama city!


Another good site which is an app for my Iphone is Tide Graph. I fish mostly Big lagoon but they have markers for Pensacola Pass and Perdido Pass and has been extremely helpful when tracking tides not that I know what the hell I am doing... Lol.


----------



## sharkpunch (Sep 28, 2012)

Nice, bro!


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Try RodnReel.com - http://tides.rodnreel.com/tides/select-tide-station.php?state_id=12&st_id=1174


----------

